# Condoms



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Imagine if all major retailers started making their own condoms, but kept their same slogan. You'd have:

Sainsbury Condoms - making life taste better 
Tesco Condoms - every little helps 
Nike condoms - just do it 
Peugeot Condoms - for the ride of your life 
Galaxy condoms - why have rubber when you can have silk 
KFC condoms - finger licking good 
Minstrel condoms - melt in your mouth, not in your hand 
Safeway condoms - lightening the load 
Abbey National condoms - because life's complicated enough 
Coca Cola condoms - the real thing 
Ever Ready condoms - keep going & going 
Pringles condoms - once you pop, you can't stop 
Burger king condoms - home of the whopper 
Goodyear condoms - for a longer ride, go wide 
Muller light condoms - so much pleasure, but where's the pain 
Flash condoms - just sit back relax and let Flash do all the hard work.
Halford condoms - we go the extra mile 
Royal mail condoms - I saw this and thought of you 
Andrex condoms - soft, strong and very very long 
Renault condoms - size really does matter 
Ronseal quick drying condoms - its dry and waterproof in about 30 minutes 
Domestos condoms - gets right under the rim 
Heineken condoms - reaches the parts that other condoms just can't reach
Carlsburg condoms - probably the best condoms in the world 
Pepperoni condoms - its a bit of an animal 
Polo condoms - the one with hole (a very poor seller)


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Intel - Intel Inside 8)


----------

